# Which credit cards to keep



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

Can I use my Walmart, sears , sams club or Home Depot cards in Mexico stores ? Can't seem to find any up to date info on line . Moving there full time so I will close cards I can't use there .Thanks 4 your help !


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

You can not use any of the US based variants you mention in Mexico. All of those Mexican firms have their own Mexican cards - which can be difficult to acquire (based on length of residency). US Bank cards are honored at all of the places you mention - but in some cases you will pay a mark-up for using the card. Places like Costco - say - have a 'cash' price, which is the same as using the Costco Mexico credit card price - but if you use your US based Bank card you will pay a premium (to Costco).

If/when you cancel your US retail credit cards be sure to ask them to purge your data. There have been too many instances (Target) where someone hacks your info.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll second what horseshoe846 says. I know because I tried at first... no go.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I could be wrong, but my recollection is that the US Costco card I had when I first came to Mexico worked at Costco Mexico. It was 10 years ago now, and my memory was never very good, but that is what I remember. I seem to recall renewing it once then I let it drop since I wasn't using Costco much at all.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The Costco membership card is honored. Credit cards are a different story, as discussed above, and always subject to change.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Me Linda said:


> Can I use my Walmart, sears , sams club or Home Depot cards in Mexico stores ? Can't seem to find any up to date info on line . Moving there full time so I will close cards I can't use there .Thanks 4 your help !


Probably not, and that's from experience re: Home Depot. They'll offer you a Mexican version of such but don't take it, or any other Mexican CC which have rapacious terms and interest rates. Stick with a US credit card that has a 0% foreign transaction fee and get an account at a Mexican bank that offers a no fee debit card. That's all you should need. As far as Costco membership, your U.S. card is good in Mexico, and vise-versa. Mexican membership fees are about half as much as in the U.S.


----------

